# Goat Measuring Tape?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone use a measuring tape to weigh their mini goats? If so, does anyone have a correct (for mini's) conversion chart from inches to pounds? I used one for pygmy goats because the conversion chart on Fiasco Farms site said it only works for large dairy breeds. Not sure how accurate that would be for miniature dairy goats because pygmies are more muscular. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's one for pygmies.
http://kinne.net/weights.htm

not sure how accurate it is, but I do use it for the bigger pygmies that I can't pick up or when my back is bothering me and I don't think I should pick them up.

I figure it is better than totally guessing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The one I use is a "formula" and I use a regular tape measure...a seamstress' tape is better because it's flexible. Measure around the chest and again from shoulder point to hip point...and then do the math...Girth X Girth X Length divided by 300 this is a close estimate of weight but you can figure how far it's "off" by taping a smaller goat and then holding her while you step on a scale..subtracting your weight of course..lol

Ex...my oldest pygmy/nigi is 30.5" and 15" L ....30.5 X 30.5 X 15 / 300 = 46.5 POUNDS...Now this is a close "estimate" but she feels heavier to me than that.



rlittlecritters...I DEFINATELY LIKE THAT BETTER THAN THIS ONE...THAT IS MORE ACCURATE I THINK, AT least with my does...and the one mentioned above is definately heavier than 46 pounds!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I have used the chart from Kinne's - that's the one that said my Nigerian does that are 7 & 8 months old were already 33 lbs. Maybe it's true and I just find it hard to believe. I need to measure them again. Thanks for the tips! If that weight is accurate they are almost big enough to breed!! I'm so excited to see FF udders!!  Please be as nice as your dam's!


----------

